# The Last Man on Earth



## REBerg (Feb 17, 2015)

_The Last Man on Earth_, premiers Sunday, March 1, on Fox

Such infinite comedic possibilities. Hope the writers are up to it.

The trailer made me chuckle. I've heard worse real world renditions of the _Star Spangled Banner_

_http://www.fox.com/watch/254334531725/7684520448_


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 17, 2015)

A season if it's lucky. It will get old fast.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 22, 2015)

BAYLOR said:


> A season if it's lucky. It will get old fast.



I don't know.

Normally, I would expect any show written by and starring a Saturday Night Live alumnus to be DOA. Will Forte, with a long list of television and film writing credits spanning 18 years, may be an exception.

I remain hopeful.


----------



## BAYLOR (Feb 22, 2015)

REBerg said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Normally, I would expect any show written by and starring a Saturday Night Live alumnus to be DOA. Will Forte, with a long list of television and film writing credits spanning 18 years, may be an exception.
> 
> I remain hopeful.




I just don't see how they can sustain a show with only him and no one else.


----------



## REBerg (Feb 22, 2015)

Seems that Will won't be completely alone on the planet. Also listed in the cast are January Jones, Kristen Schaal, Cleopatra Coleman and, inexplicably, Mel Rodriguez. Maybe Mel appears only in flashbacks.


----------



## markpud (Feb 26, 2015)

Trailers look fun, and yes it does seem they deliberately didn't show anyone else (he toured all of the US, Canada and Mexico according to his map) but the cast list suggests he won't be entirely alone.. Kristen Schaal is always great!


----------



## REBerg (Mar 2, 2015)

Will Forte did a good job of establishing Phil Miller's character (or lack thereof) in the opening episode, but the show was already teetering on tedious by the end of the first half-hour. The arrival of Kristen Schaal as Carol in the second episode saved the day, at least temporarily.

The new question is: How long can can interest be sustained in a budding relationship between a slovenly man who turns a swimming pool into a toilet and a wading pool into a giant Margarita, and a woman who insists on following traffic laws and getting married?

We already have a new odd couple series. Is there room for another?


----------



## clovis-man (Mar 8, 2015)

Will Forte and Kristen Schaal are talented. And that helped the first of the series hold my interest. But there will have to be some other surprises to keep it going. It's on my list of weekly DVR recordings for now.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 12, 2015)

I spent a whole 7 or 8 minutes watching the 1st episode, but as I saw nothing funny, I deleted it & the series from my scheduled recordings.


----------



## Droflet (Mar 15, 2015)

Jeffbert said:


> I spent a whole 7 or 8 minutes watching the 1st episode, but as I saw nothing funny, I deleted it & the series from my scheduled recordings.


Me too. Truly awful.


----------



## Jeffbert (Mar 16, 2015)

So, I was not the only one who thought it was supposed to be funny? As far as comedies go, I will stick to animated cartoons, & things that are unintentionally funny.


----------



## markpud (Mar 24, 2015)

As the cast grows I think the series is finding its feet.


----------



## ratsy (Mar 24, 2015)

I've been enjoying it so far. Phil's constant struggle is getting a little old..but the line about the babies sleeping with each other was pretty funny


----------



## REBerg (Mar 25, 2015)

I was reluctant to admit that I am still watching this, given the negative reactions the series got. I thought maybe that I was an audience of one.

The show is starting to show a little promise.

Will Forte's character, Phil, is extremely grating, but his string of bad luck is amusing.



Spoiler



Melissa (January Jones) was in Tuscon TWO WEEKS before he was forced to marry Carol (Kristin Schaal). DARN!

Phil convinces Carol that, for the good of global re-population, he must also procreate with Melissa, but his fireworks display alerts super nice guy Todd (Michael Rodriquez) to their location, just as Todd was giving up the search and heading out of town. WHAT THE...!


Will Fox need to change the series title to “The Last Men on Earth”?


----------



## markpud (Mar 29, 2015)

I agree that Phil is a massive moron and he doesn't deserve the wife he has, never mind the one he covets.



Spoiler



His repopulation plan, as sleazy as it was, did make sense though.. until Todd's arrival!

I wonder if they'll keep adding people every few episodes?!


----------



## REBerg (Mar 29, 2015)

markpud said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if they'll keep adding people every few episodes?!





Spoiler



I don't know that I have yet seen Cleopatra Coleman as Erica, although she is listed as a cast member for 4 episodes. Flashback?


----------



## markpud (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoiler: Episodes 7 & 8



No new (human) characters yet! But sadly ever more Phil being a d*ck! The jealousy was inevitable, but I don't think any of us (Todd included) thought he was gonna ditch him out there in the desert.

Mooovin' in gave us a cow, and of course this backfires on Phil in many ways, best of all when the cow moves into Carol's - because Phil never fixed the door - and thus Carol gets her aim of moving in with Phil.



Although Phil is really annoying, I want to give props to Will Forte for the portrayal. His false-friendly delivery, and general willingness to throw himself fully into the role (and the toilet pool) deserves some respect.


----------



## REBerg (Apr 2, 2015)

Here's an interesting news item. If it can't happen on the set...
http://tinyurl.com/m6a92kh


----------



## REBerg (Apr 10, 2015)

I am experiencing technical difficulties with this series. My DVR is failing to record episodes, as if it's passing judgment on my choice of programs. Or, it might be the heavy demands of Sunday night.


----------



## REBerg (May 4, 2015)

Good news/bad news: We've not seen the last of Tandy, previously known as the original Phil Miller.
http://tinyurl.com/qfzel3d


----------



## REBerg (Sep 28, 2015)

*02.01 Is There Anybody Out There?*

All right! Running my errands around town in a stealth jet bomber. That's the kind of activity I have wanted to see from this show. It's on my post-apocalyptic Top 10 Things to Do List.


----------



## REBerg (Oct 17, 2015)

Had to drop this one. I think a whole season plus two episodes of season 2 were a fair trial.
I give the show credit for trying to be funny. It made me laugh every now and then, just not often enough.


----------

